# Help a newbie- Bosch 1617



## worthia (Nov 26, 2007)

New to woodworking, never used a router before. Just got a 1617EVS as a gift and was excited to try it out BUT -----

Let's start by telling you I have a set of 1/2" shank router bits. Am I missing something because the collet (when removed from the router) will accept the 1/2" bit (barely). With the 1/2" bit inserted into the collet the collet has been stretched to a size that is to big for the collet nut to fit over. With the 1/2" bit inserted, the collet is also too large to fit into the armature shaft. Can you help me??? Am I a moron?
Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi worthia

Some of the Bosch routers do come with a 3/8" collet nut,,,sounds like you may have one, get your ruler out and check the nut,,, 

It should not need to be stretched to fit the bit ,should just slide in nice and easy if not DON't force it... ,check the box for one more collet nut or two one for 1/4" and 1/2"  the hole in top part of the nut should be just over 9/16" to 5/8" hole in it..

3/8"
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-2610906...W/ref=pd_sim_hi?ie=UTF8&qid=1196124304&sr=1-3

1/2"
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-2610906...d_bxgy_hi_img_a?ie=UTF8&qid=1196124304&sr=1-3

1/4"
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-2610906..._bxgy_hi_text_b?ie=UTF8&qid=1196124304&sr=1-3


============== 



worthia said:


> New to woodworking, never used a router before. Just got a 1617EVS as a gift and was excited to try it out BUT -----
> 
> Let's start by telling you I have a set of 1/2" shank router bits. Am I missing something because the collet (when removed from the router) will accept the 1/2" bit (barely). With the 1/2" bit inserted into the collet the collet has been stretched to a size that is to big for the collet nut to fit over. With the 1/2" bit inserted, the collet is also too large to fit into the armature shaft. Can you help me??? Am I a moron?
> Thank you.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the router forum community worthia. Glad to have you as a new member. Enjoy.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Worth -
I got a 1617EVS last year... had to exchange it because of an over-heating bearing (long story), but it came with two collets...1/4" and 1/2". I was not aware any other sizes were available for it, but in any event, follow Bob's advice about not forcing it!
Neither of my collets require undue pressure to insert the bits. I have had some junky cheap bits that were slightly oversized. Try several bits; if they are ALL tight, I'd call Bosch and ask them to send you a replacement collet. If you have a micrometer check the diameters of the bits.
Welcome to Router Forums! You have found a great site with some really fine folks who are always willing to help you in any way they can. Browse some of the threads to get an idea of the wide scope of things that are covered here. Log in regularly and join in. It's a fun and informative group.
Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forums Worth. Looks like you have gotten some good advise on the collet situation. Hope you get it sorted out. Don't be a stranger!

corey


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

.... MORE....
No, you are NOT a moron... lol.
I just went out and checked the four collets I have (two 1/4" and two 1/2").
The sleeves are more or less captive to the nuts; they might come apart if you
force them, but I don't think they are intended to be separated. There is NO WAY
you could jam a 1/2' bit into a 3/8' collet (if Bosch supplies one - which I doubt).
If you have to force it, something is out of tolerance. Use a micrometer, not a ruler, to check the tolerances on the bits.
Hope this is helpful.
Roger 
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

Check my post, they do make one most are for over seas routers but they do have them as a stock item,, it may have been a 5:00 o'clock router packup but some do come out that way..

if he took off the nut off and did drive the bit in the collet it would go in but the nut would not fit back on the collet...like he said...it would not fit.. 

The nuts are all about the same size but the collets are diff. sizes,they do come apart with a light tap of the rubber hammer... 

==============



Roefa said:


> .... MORE....
> No, you are NOT a moron... lol.
> I just went out and checked the four collets I have (two 1/4" and two 1/2").
> The sleeves are more or less captive to the nuts; they might come apart if you
> ...


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: ...3/8" collet (if Bosch supplies one - which I doubt)... 
I didn't check the links on Bob's post **Shameful expression**
Of the perhaps hundreds of router bit ads I have browsed, I've never noticed
any bits but 1/4" and 1/2". Lemmee eat this crow while it's still warm ...goes down much easier!

Roger
(Roefa)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

No big deal, they are not the norm but here's a link or two for just some of them,,it's always quicker to find odd ball items on eBay...  plus it will give you and I a quick tip off who makes them, like PC/WhiteSide,etc. 





http://cgi.ebay.com/Router-Bit-3-8-...ryZ67243QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

=======


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I own one of the mysterious 3/8" collets. These are specialty items which most people would never have a use for. There are very few bits designed to work in them and again, they are almost entirely for special applications.

As far as the 1/2" collet problem, first thing to check is the actual diameter of the bits in question. If they are good then perhaps the collet has been tightened without being properly installed in the collet nut. They sort of tilt into position. It's hard to explain in words but a cinch once you have seen it. Take your router to a store with the bits in question and have them check it for you. Damaged collets happen but are easily replaced.


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Mike said:


> "... perhaps the collet has been tightened without being properly installed in the collet nut."
> 
> Ahhhh Haaaa ! good detective work, Mike! That's certainly a real possibility, too!
> 
> ...


----------



## worthia (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you all for your wisdom and insight. For some reason I got one of the oddball 3/8" collets. I went and got a 1/2" collet and all is well. Thanks again to all.

Worthia


----------

